# ipod help



## zech (Apr 3, 2007)

hello guys i have my ipod,when i connect it to my pc,i can see its icon in my computer but when i try to access it i can't i tried to update itunes and i gave me the message that my ipod needs to be reformatted to be used with windows when i accepted that itunes restored my ipod and gave me a message that i should recharge it using the power cable,i did that but then when i connected it it gave me the same message that my ipod needs to be reformatted,can anyone help me on this?please


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like you may have a bad cable. can you try a different cable, or a different computer and see what happens?


----------



## zech (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks i've already tried to use different computers but it gave me the same message,so i guess it might be the cable.i'll let you know when i try using a different cable whe status of my problem ok?thanks again
zech from tanzania.


----------

